# timeing off



## blondlebanese (Jun 14, 2015)

on the third day of the 12/12 cycle the light was left on for 24hrs then back to 12/12.  am i safe?


----------



## vostok (Jun 14, 2015)

3rd day into bud, you should be OK, ......stay sharp


----------



## budz4me (Jun 14, 2015)

1 day shouldn't make a difference. Especially that early.


----------



## vostok (Jun 17, 2015)

I just did the same ...UGH!


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Jun 17, 2015)

Just get a timer...so much easier!


----------

